# Glock bandwagon



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Im thinking about jumping on it..I've never been much of a glock fan..but I'm becoming more of one here lately...has anyone seen these?http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=272874935 What other glock mods are out there? If I get one, what's your favorite cal, model, and why? I'm not a 9mm guy and never will be though.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I used to say shooting a glock was like shooting a 2x4, and they are ugly, but I got a glock 21sf in 45 ACP from my brother for christmas, and it is the sweetest shooting pistol I have ever owned, I absolutely love it. I jumped on the bandwagon the day I first shot it.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

keperry1182 said:


> I used to say shooting a glock was like shooting a 2x4, and they are ugly, but I got a glock 21sf in 45 ACP from my brother for christmas, and it is the sweetest shooting pistol I have ever owned, I absolutely love it. I jumped on the bandwagon the day I first shot it.


I haven't shot one, but I feel the exact same way..Im starting to believe all the hype.. What does the "sf" stand for? I know nothing about Glocks


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I put off buying a Glock for years. Everytime I would go to a gun show, I would pick one up, put it down and think "It's like holding a brick."
Then one day I happened across a great deal on a G19 (9mm) so I bought it. I love the simplicity and the dependability. It's easy to take apart and it's never failed in probably 2,000 rounds.
And I eventually got used to the feel. It grows on you.
If I didn't own the 19, I would probably get a 30. (.45 ACP)
There must be something to 'em. Watch what happens when one comes up for sale here. It doesn't last long.


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

I was always a 1911 fan (and still am) but once I started shooting combat tuperware (Glock) I have been sold. It hard to beat a Glock 20 (10mm)


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

The preceding comments were exactly how I used to view the Glock platform. Im primarily a revolver shooter now days but I am a die hard 1911 guy as far as pistols go. Every time I would handle a Glock and point it, with that particular grip angle, the slide was tilted up to the sky like a mortar and it just felt "cluby" in my hands. 
In the club I shot with, we had a large number of Border patrolman among the ranks,and at that time, they were transitioning from the Ruger security-six revolver to pistols,and the first one issued to them was the Glock in 9mm. So I had a chance to play with them but passed them off as the new plactic junk.
Shift 20 years later and I have a couple Glocks and love them now, it's just hard to warm up to them after so many years of the 1911.
When Ihave someone ask my opinion now, my pat answer is that Ive had a dozen different custom 1911s in my time, from Bill Wilsons 1911s and on down to high end production models. In my opinion you could lay down a half dozen good 1911s and a Gllock 22 on a table, and If I had to grab one at a moments notice, and have total faith it was gonna go bang when I needed it, I'd grab the Glock. They are simply an absolute realiable functioning, reasonably accurate shootable pistol. Im still not fond of the looks, Im partial to milled steel and wood, but one can't argue with results.


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

I like my Glocks, I have 3. I have a 23 in .40 S&W, a 17 in 9mm and a 26 in 9mm. I like them for a "defense" pistol. They are reliable, have no external safey to worry about, will eat any ammo given to them, and are reasonably priced (I get mine on a LEO/Public safety discount). Parts are plentiful as are mags.
My next Glock purchase will be a 21 in .45 ACP. 
Yes, they are ugly, but as I mentioned earlier, for a fighting pistol you can't go wrong.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm stuck between the 20, 21 and 31... What are the differences between the generations?


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

Gen 2 added finger grooves on the grip, Gen 3 added a Rail under the muzzle, and gen 4 has ambi mag release, and a different texture grip. also extra back straps to adjust grip


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Glocks are great guns, not for everyone but I think most Glock haters havnt put much time behind the trigger of one as evidence in this thread shows, once they do they love them.

The link you posted, why get that? Do you reload? If not, where are you going to get the ammo to practice with? If you want expensive ammo get a 10mm Glock, at least you can find the cartridge....sort of.


Why no 9mm? Do you not like a round that is soft on the recoil for quicker more accurate follow up shots, cheap to practice with, higher capacity and a quality defensive load that is just as deadly as a .40sw and dare I say .45?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The only thing that I like better than my Glocks -- is the newly introduced Walther PPQ. It actually has a better trigger and shorter reset than the Glock and is in a size between the G19 and the G17. Unfortunately, it is only offered in 9mm and .40 S&W (short & weak) presently.

I bought the 1st Edition in 9mm for my bride -- and I plan to use it for some range work as well. 

Hopefully, they will offer one in .45 caliber in the future (even if it was 45 GAP) - but at this point, that looks doubtful.

So, my 10mm G29SF will continue to be my preferred CCW Glock & my G20SF Longslide will remain my preferred hunting/woods platform.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

After all of the talk-- get a 40 S&W cal. then get a 9mm barrel and mag for what every model you get. Use this for practice and to just getting to know your handgun. 
It works great have been doing this for the last year or so, but don't forget to shoot some 40 s. just my two cents. jj


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Glocks are great guns, not for everyone but I think most Glock haters havnt put much time behind the trigger of one as evidence in this thread shows, once they do they love them.
> 
> The link you posted, why get that? Do you reload? If not, where are you going to get the ammo to practice with? If you want expensive ammo get a 10mm Glock, at least you can find the cartridge....sort of.
> 
> ...


The link I posted was just an example of something cool that is out there..the 50gi ammo is outrageous and rare...the 10mm is cheaper than the 357sig but not as powerfull. I dont burn though thousands of rounds..so price isn't a huge deal for the 10mm and 357sig..and the reason I refuse a 9mm is its just to weak..a 40 isn't much stronger, a 45 is a much bigger hole with a little more energy...as far as recoil, I'm a pretty large guy and recoil doesn't bother me to bad...


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

pilotpop said:


> Gen 2 added finger grooves on the grip, Gen 3 added a Rail under the muzzle, and gen 4 has ambi mag release, and a different texture grip. also extra back straps to adjust grip


Ahhhhh I see I see..thanks!


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

glassplus said:


> After all of the talk-- get a 40 S&W cal. then get a 9mm barrel and mag for what every model you get. Use this for practice and to just getting to know your handgun.
> It works great have been doing this for the last year or so, but don't forget to shoot some 40 s. just my two cents. jj


A very good possibility


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

357 Sig more powerful than 10mm Auto??? Uh, I don't think so... - especially since its parent case is 40 S&W.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nevermind.....


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

aaronious45 said:


> and the reason I refuse* a 9mm is its just to weak*..a 40 isn't much stronger, a 45 is a much bigger hole with a little more energy...as far as recoil, I'm a pretty large guy and recoil doesn't bother me to bad...



:no::no::no:


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Well crap, after further investigation...10mm is more potent than the sig..but not by much..9mm though, im not budging..it's generally less than 400 ft lbs at the muzzle


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Glock Vs 1911*

Before anyone poo-poo's the grip angle of a Glock,compare it to a 1911. Before anyone poo-poo's the Glocks thickness(not the 20/21's),compare it to a 1911's.

Same with overall size.....saaaay 1911(5") to a Glock 17. Fully loaded weight also. Remembering a Glock holds how many more rounds ?? Now.... do the same thing with a 1911 vs a Glock 19/23/32.

I own both...I shoot both....I love both....I will eagerly recommend both. There IS a difference in the above. BUT......minor,very minor. 

Trigger ---> 1911's are the clear winner. Reliability ---> Glocks are the clear winner. Accuracy --->(targets NOT humans)......hmmmm ? .....OVERALL I'd say some 1911's. For this I would say that a well tweaked 1911 will be more accurate than a well tweaked Glock. 

Bottom line...... "Colts and Kimbers are what you show your friends. Glocks are what you show your enemies". ----- SAWMAN


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Think About It Like This*

If I can hit a BG, 3 times in COM with my Glock 19 in one second....and you can hit him once in COM with your 10mm,which injury will be more lethal ?? Which injury will end his threat to me and my family,quicker ?? (no arguements,opinions only please) --- SAWMAN


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

SAWMAN said:


> If I can hit a BG, 3 times in COM with my Glock 19 in one second....and you can hit him once in COM with your 10mm,which injury will be more lethal ?? Which injury will end his threat to me and my family,quicker ?? (no arguements,opinions only please) --- SAWMAN


 I find this argument tough because I've seen the same arguement with the 5.56 vs the .30cal but I really don't know. I'm definately more accurate with the 5.56 but I have personally seen people take three and four center mass shots from a 5.56 and keep truckin, at least enough to pull off a couple shots back at us. I guess the same could happen with a .30 but less likely I think. I think either way it goes, training is more important than the size of the bullet, well placed shots of any size will disable and eliminate quicker than misses.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

The caliber of the shooter will always matter more than the caliber of the gun. I'm a 9mm guy because I can afford to practice more with my 19 then I can with my 23., and I can stockpile twice as much ammo. I'm also very confident that if I do my part, the 9mm will do its also.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I had a under cover Friend tell me one time ,he has never had a BG tell him not to shoot him with a 45 but use a 9mm. I like my 40, but I practice alot. But I also have a 9 and 45 and I practice alot. just my two cents. jj


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

The biggest idea in my mind is what if I can only get ONE shot in, I want to do the most damage with it, say the second or third round jam, the first won't. The thing I like most about hotter rounds is they have less deflection when hitting bone.( I guess deflection is the right word?) 
Another question, can a glock handle +p? Just curious


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

aaronious45 said:


> The biggest idea in my mind is what if I can only get ONE shot in, I want to do the most damage with it, *say the second or third round jam*,


i thought we were talking about glocks?


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Haha I know, that hit me as soon as I posted it...maybe a FTF on the Ammos end


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

As far as caliber choice goes... use whatever you can get good consistent hits with!

"No one has been killed by a loud noise" 

I find that the various Glocks all handle recoil similarly for me -- thus why I choose to use the most powerful caliber available in the platform, the 10mm Auto with full power ammunition (not the FBI-lite stuff).


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Night And Day*

keperry, the two are as different as night and day. 
M193/M855 = very fast moving, fmj and AP,small caliber,extremely long,tapered ojive
9mm,40S&W,10mm,45ACP = slow moveing,large meplate,hollow point, very large caliber(compaired to the 5.56/.224")

The slow moveing pistol bullets have deep hollow points and their speed allows them to expand and dump all their energy inside the target. As you know,the M193's, and expecially the M855's, zip right thru. --- SAWMAN


----------



## SunnyJ (Jan 9, 2012)

has anyone used the tdi mag extenstions on a glock 21? ive been hearing buzz about em but didnt see any at the gun show


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

SunnyJ said:


> has anyone used the tdi mag extenstions on a glock 21? ive been hearing buzz about em but didnt see any at the gun show


+1 on that ? My buddy has the 30 rd mag for his G19, do they make them for larger callibers?

Scuba- I completely agree on cal choice, something I would like to see in cal for Glocks is 762x25 and 5.7..that'd be pretty sweet


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I think they only make the 33 round mag in 9mm. The way I understand it is that it was originally made for the fully-auto Model 18 but will fit any Glock 9mm.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

welldoya said:


> I think they only make the 33 round mag in 9mm. The way I understand it is that it was originally made for the fully-auto Model 18 but will fit any Glock 9mm.


There is an aftermarket mag for .45acp Glocks. It's made by Kahn and I've used some of their aftermarket mags including their Glock 18 mag. They work great and I've never had an issue with them.

http://www.cdnninvestments.com/gl214527asmi.html

http://www.cdnninvestments.com/gl40224thgee.html

The above link has factory Glock extended mags for models chamber .40S&W. I would also think that they would work for .357Sig.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.cdnninvestments.com/gl214527asmi.html sweet! I'm leaning towards a g21 due to cost of ammo...

So what was the verdict on using +p?


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I like my 3 Glocks because they hold a lot of bullets and I'm not that great a pistol shot !!!

Rick


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

SAWMAN said:


> keperry, the two are as different as night and day.
> M193/M855 = very fast moving, fmj and AP,small caliber,extremely long,tapered ojive
> 9mm,40S&W,10mm,45ACP = slow moveing,large meplate,hollow point, very large caliber(compaired to the 5.56/.224")
> 
> The slow moveing pistol bullets have deep hollow points and their speed allows them to expand and dump all their energy inside the target. As you know,the M193's, and expecially the M855's, zip right thru. --- SAWMAN


 you're right. I didn't mean the ballistics of the 5.56vs 9mm/.40/10mm so much as the the similarity in the two arguements. I wasn't trying to compare the 5.56 to the pistol rounds, I was saying a lot of people argue that we should go back to the .30 cal battle rifle on account of stopping power, but 5.56 proponents always bring up penetration and accuracy; and that is similar to people who argue the 9mm vs the .45. But off topic kind of I never understood why we use such high penetration rounds in the military anyway. you're absolutely right it zips through a guy (and for that matter light body armor) like a hypodermic needle, very small temp. cavity and tiny permanant cavity. I've heard tell of this mythical yaw effect once inside the body but in my experience (which is somewhat limited I guess) it just goes straight through. I just don't think the penetration need is that much more important than the stopping power need, not to hijack the thread. I like my 9mm and my .45, my 9 is cheaper but there is nothing like sending a copper jacketed softball flying downrange either


----------



## SunnyJ (Jan 9, 2012)

i know the vector subgun uses 30rd 45acp mags, and ive seen a couple sites online selling them as 17rd extentions to add to 13rd g21 mags. just havent handled one yet but if theyre good im on the bandwagon


----------



## JGill (Jan 13, 2012)

Yea, I'm on the Bandwagon. My Glock 22 is the one weapon I always take to the range to shoot because of the ease needed to clean it.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

> Scuba- I completely agree on cal choice, something I would like to see in cal for Glocks is 762x25 and 5.7..that'd be pretty sweet


Well, it is easy to convert a 10mm Auto GLOCK to fire 9x25 Dillon - the ultimate in bottleneck pistol cartridges... 

Also, I have a couple of Scherer 30-rd 10mm Auto mags that work great in my G29SF, G20SF, and Feather Carbine. Unfortunately, they are no longer offered by Scherer...


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

All I have to say is I love my new Gen 4 26, what a gun, best I have ever shot!! Put over 100 rounds down range today and perfect everytime, center of mass every shot, going to carry the Hornady 147gr XTP in it. 
Am going to add a LaserMax or Crimson Trace as soon as I can afford one!
* Now I am looking for a 19, want the one w the rail, it that Gen 2 and 3? *


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> All I have to say is I love my new Gen 4 26, what a gun, best I have ever shot!! Put over 100 rounds down range today and perfect everytime, center of mass every shot, going to carry the Hornady 147gr XTP in it.
> *Now I am looking for a 19, want the one w the rail, it that Gen 2 and 3? *


That would be a 3 or 4 Frank,I like my gen 4 too,better than gen 3,feels better in my hand,which I think makes me shoot it better.
:thumbup:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

706Z, Well this is my first and I am very happy, got a great deal better than the new LEO price and it had extra mag, and ammo, it was 6 weeks old.. I have not shot a Gen 3 so nothing to compare it to, but the 19 will be my lease gun and all I need is a rail, so Gen 3 or 4..Thanks!


----------



## frankiej1969 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have never owned one but look forward to my first purchase as soon as my income tax return gets here. Any suggestions on what model is the best?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

what caliber, what are you going to use it for and do you intend to carry it all the time? I got the baby Glock 9mm the 26 and can make it as big as the mid size 19 or leave it small and compact for concealed carry. You can do that in all calibers I believe. Good luck, you will not regret getting one. Get on Glock Talk for the best advice!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

The best all round Glock is the 19. Easy enough to conceal, but big enough for a duty handgun if needed.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I like what they say about the G19, "small enough to conceal, big enough to fight with."


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Gravity3694 said:


> The best all round Glock is the 19. Easy enough to conceal, but big enough for a duty handgun if needed.


I like my 23 for the same reason:yes:


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea 19 or 23, it'll depend on which caliber you like better. I have a G19 Gen 4 and it's my third Glock.

Ted


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

My 23 is my favorite. I can conceal carry it anywhere. On my ankle, IWB, etc. comfortably. I like my 22, but for EDC the 23 takes it for me.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I like shooting the 21, I like the 23 for carry.

Rick


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm a 40 guy,I like my 23 gen4,also my 27 gen3 backup.I want a glock 20,will own one soon!Might like 10mm better!


----------

